# Dental nurse in Benidorm



## Cjlou (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello guys ! Funding making the move a few months after originally planned. Moving to Benidorm and was wondering if anyone knows of the chances of getting a dental nurse job in the area ?? I'm uk qualified with 10 years experience also does anyone have a rough idea what the salary I would be looking at ? And yes I'm well aware it's a lot less than i would be getting in the uk but sometimes money isn't everything, thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I am no expert in the dental field, but I do have some experience in performing a regulated profession in Spain.

The good news is the "Dental Nurse" is not a regulated profession in Spain, so, in theory you can legally perform the work with your British qualification.

The bad news is that if I search for jobs for "enfermera dental" almost all of the results are for dental hygienists which is a controlled profession.

Similarly, the few results for nurses in dental practice required that the applicant was a qualified "nurse" in the general meaning of the profession, and this again, is a regulated profession.

You probably could get your UK qualification and experience recognized as an equivalent qualification in Spain (assuming your Spanish is up to such a challenge!) but you will have to move quickly as the EU process on recognition will probably be lost for the British on Brexit.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Be aware that the role may be classified as a dental assistant in Spain (as in many countries), rather than a dental nurse.

The British Association of Dental Nurses may be able to provide advice on transferability of qualifications.


----------

